# FreeBSD 11.3 32bits on Gaming Hardware



## FlorinMarian (May 1, 2020)

Hello!
I have rented an OVH Game server with specs:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
64GB DDR4 ECC 2666MHz
2x SSD NVMe 500GB Enterprise Class Soft RAID 

I've created a KVM VPS using Proxmox and and when I boot from CD-ROM FreeBSD 11.3 iso, I always get following error:






Any solution?

Thank you!


----------



## tingo (May 1, 2020)

Not a solution, but a question: why are you using a 32-bit install on 64-bit capable machine?


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2020)

tingo said:


> Not a solution, but a question: why are you using a 32-bit install on 64-bit capable machine?


Yes, my thought exactly. Especially because the machine has way more than 4GB too.


----------

